# What is a Tritype?



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

I began exploring Enneagram about 6 months ago online. I've also read a book by Hudson. No where have I found anything about tritypes, though. What is a tritype and is there a legitimate way to find mine once I settle on an Enneatype?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

A tritype is an Enneatype composed of three fixes. One's tritype is found by identifying the strongest of each head, heart, and gut type. One's tritype will be described like this:

one number out of (8, 9, 1)
one number out of (5, 6, 7)
one number out of (2, 3, 4)

So a tritype might be 852, 963, 174, etc... 

Using myself as an example, I believe I'm a core 5. I identify with the heart type 4 and the gut type 1. So, my tritype is 541. It's actually something I didn't explore much until just recently. Maybe someone who is better informed than I am will respond and offer more info.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

The only literature on tritype is from Katherine and David Fauvre, as they came up with the concept and the term. You can visit their site, pay for tests and counseling sessions, and/or watch their many videos on types and tritypes. Because it's their theory, they are the only ones who have published any literature concerning it (I think they have, like, rights reserved or something). PerC user madhatter made a massive thread with information on the tritypes that's probably under one of the stickied indexes. 

As brightflashes explained, you choose a type out of each of the centers. The first type is called your "core" type. The other two are often referred to as "fixes", like "my head fix is 6". THIS DOES NOT MEAN TRI*TYPE* IS THE SAME AS TRI*FIX*. Tri*fix* is a completely separate theory, mostly done by Ichazo, I believe, though I unfortunately do not have a good source for that. A key distinction of tritype is that the Fauvres (appear to) believe that when your "core" type strategies are failing you, you _fully switch_ to a different type, your second fix, then your third. Trifix theory does not claim this. (fwiw, I have a seemingly "tritype" designation in my signature, but I think of it as a trifix.)

Lots of people on this forum go along with tritype theory. There is some strong opposition to this theory from other users, so it is not universally accepted. I don't know if any of the Enneagram expert pillars have said anything about it though. 

While, from what I can tell, the Fauvres have never claimed that each of your fixes/types have wings, many people have included tritype-with-full-wings in their signatures. Some people go even further and assigned instincts or instinct stackings to each of their fixes as well. (This might be a typewatch thing, like "subwings".) Most people, even those who enjoy tritype theory, think that this is a little too expansive.


... So that's the basics! :winetime:


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

A helpful way to find you tritype is to look at the ways in which you respond to anger, shame, and fear (and to figure out which one affects you the most).

*Anger:*
8 expresses anger, often appearing aggressive and decisive
9 represses anger, often seeming passive aggressive and ambivalent
1 internalizes anger, often appearing judgmental and critical of oneself/others

*Shame*
2 expresses shame, which can sometimes appear as a need for approval or over helpful/sacrificial 
3 represses shame, which can appear as achievement orientation or a need for status/success 
4 internalizes shame, which can appear as melancholy, artistic, or self indulged. 

*Fear*
5 externalizes fear, which manifests as a hording of knowledge/material 
6 represses fear, which manifests in 3 ways (fighting the fear directly, fearing the fear, or structuring the fear)
7 internalizes fear, which manifests as experience/novelty seeking in order to avoid pain.

You could also look at the fears which correspond to each type and work with that.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

periwinklepromise said:


> A key distinction of tritype is that the Fauvres (appear to) believe that when your "core" type strategies are failing you, you _fully switch_ to a different type, your second fix, then your third. Trifix theory does not claim this. (fwiw, I have a seemingly "tritype" designation in my signature, but I think of it as a trifix.)


Is this new, or something found only in the Faurves books? I truly don't remember reading anywhere that you _switch to_ a different type. I would have assumed that theory would be along the lines of, as you mentioned, "subwings:" something users made up.



> While, from what I can tell, the Fauvres have never claimed that each of your fixes/types have wings, many people have included tritype-with-full-wings in their signatures.


I don't remember the Faurves _not_ saying they don't have wings, but I'm not a fan of the Faurves even if I do utilize tritype/trifix/idc. I'm not sure who came up with it though, yeah.

---

It should be noted that the people who are more experienced in Enneagram will usually stress to forget about tritype until you are comfortable with your core type, while many newcomers feel the need to find it right away and have it settled. 
But I tend to forget who is where in the process xD


----------



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the info! Now that I understand what it is I think I'm going to focus on finding my type first.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Paradigm said:


> Is this new, or something found only in the Faurves books? I truly don't remember reading anywhere that you _switch to_ a different type. I would have assumed that theory would be along the lines of, as you mentioned, "subwings:" something users made up.


"Switch" is probably a bit too strong of a word, tbh. But I'm basing this off of something in "The 27 Tritypes Revealed: Discover Your Life Purpose and Blind Spot", obviously by the Fauvres. I've cut out the Rights Reserved marks for ease of reading.



the Fauvres said:


> *What is the Enneagram Tritype?*
> Extensive research has shown that one has not one, but three Enneagram Types used in a preferred order. These three Enneagram Types always occur in each of the three centers of intelligence: head, heart and gut. The Enneagram Tritype combination identifies these three Enneagram Types, adding significant precision, accuracy and scope to the Enneagram Typing process.
> 
> One of the three types in one’s Tritype is dominant or primary and represents the ego’s preferred defense strategy. However, when the strategy of the dominant Enneagram Type fails, the ego then uses the strategies of the other two types within the Tritype in a repeating, descending order. In an attempt to solve a problem, the ego will continue to deploy the other two types in the Tritype until the issue is resolved. The defense strategies of the types within the Tritype combine, creating a unique focus of attention with a shared worldview.


So we can all definitely draw from this that the Fauvres believe (and set forth in tritype theory) that people have three Enneagram types. Not just one. Not just one with some of the others affecting you. Not just "we all have the nine types inside of us". But actually, we have three distinct types, one from each center. A "single" type is insufficient.

Whether there's any "switching" involved... _enh_. I interpret that second paragraph as such, but that might be too extreme. I think the second sentence there is what does it for me - "However, when the strategy of the _dominant_ Enneagram Type fails, the ego *then* uses the strategies of the other two types within the Tritype." They do then follow it up with "and all three types swirl together" so maybe that switch isn't as obvious as I'm making it out to be. 

I guess the easiest way to counter my argument would be to accuse me of conflating "defense strategies" with "types", but I do see them as pretty inextricably intertwined, so I interpret this passage as You Start at One Type and Move to Another. That feels like switching to me. It may not to others.



> I don't remember the Faurves _not_ saying they don't have wings, but I'm not a fan of the Faurves even if I do utilize tritype/trifix/idc. I'm not sure who came up with it though, yeah.


I don't actually really follow the Fauvres (they're just not my fave theorists) so maybe they did specify that the types all have wings, I'm just saying I haven't seen it. The Fauvres mention wings on their websites, but they don't seem to emphasize them at all, so idk.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

periwinklepromise said:


> They do then follow it up with "and all three types swirl together" so maybe that switch isn't as obvious as I'm making it out to be.
> I guess the easiest way to counter my argument would be to accuse me of conflating "defense strategies" with "types", but I do see them as pretty inextricably intertwined, so I interpret this passage as You Start at One Type and Move to Another. That feels like switching to me. It may not to others.


I wasn't going to counter anything, per se, but I just wanted to add that I've been swinging more and more into the "swirled" camp. I can see what they're talking about, but it is worded both a bit extreme _and_ a bit ambiguously. I guess my interpretation of the theory would be that when we react to the main concerns of a triad, we use primarily one type's mechanisms to react. Of course, that doesn't mean we ever "give up" our core type. I firmly believe that your core type should explain 90% of what Enneagram can explain (which isn't much in the grand scheme), while tritype explains the other 10%.

So to use myself as an example, and one that I come up against fairly often... I react to my anger in a very 1ish manner, but I'm _also_ filtering that 1 through my 6. So, to describe it very dirtily, it would be like a "very Reactive 1" or a "very Moralistic* 6."
*Morals varying per person, of course.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Paradigm said:


> I just wanted to add that I've been swinging more and more into the "swirled" camp. I can see what they're talking about, but it is worded both a bit extreme _and_ a bit ambiguously. I guess my interpretation of the theory would be that when we react to the main concerns of a triad, we use primarily one type's mechanisms to react. Of course, that doesn't mean we ever "give up" our core type. I firmly believe that your core type should explain 90% of what Enneagram can explain (which isn't much in the grand scheme), while tritype explains the other 10%.


My biggest problem with this entire conversation is that I don't actually know the Fauvres' theory well enough. I feel like on this forum, most people probably agree with you regarding tritype, the swirling, the 90-10 split. I'm just not entirely sure that the Fauvres would agree. [Like, I doubt that the Fauvres would be okay with the Primary Type getting 90% and the other two just getting 5% each (or 7-3). I imagine they'd want it less stilted, like 50-25-25 (or 50-30-20) or something.] I definitely prefer your interpretation over what I _believe_ the Fauvres think, but I just don't know enough about the theory proper to know if your version matches up well enough. 

Is there anybody on this forum that really likes the Fauvres' work? I feel like somebody who actually knows/likes this stuff would be a bit more helpful than I am being. I know enough to help somebody who knows nothing of the theory ... and no one else.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@Way Farer

I'd get, study, reference a copy of Beatrice Chestnut's book, _The Complete Enneagram: 27 Paths to Greater Self-Knowledge_.

I've got a few Riso & Hudson books, and they helped but I could not pin down my Type 5 or the rest until I read Ms. Chestnut's book, especially on "sub-types" for Fives, because then bingo, there I was, clearly--to my husband, too: Not a four; not a six; a five called "the counter-type."

Hudson supports her work, which is a good sign as he respected Riso's work, and went to him for guidance before they began writing books and articles, otherwise working together.

After reading Riso & Hudson, and then Chestnut, I don't have any more questions about my type, and I can (and am) focusing on improving the weaknesses, keeping the strengths up.

Good luck.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I would make my argument against tritypes but I feel it's one of those things where I'm never going to convince anyone and no one's going to convince me, so what's the point? :laughing: It's human nature to make your own viewpoint more entrenched when faced with arguments anyway (or so I hear).


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@charlie.elliot

I'm no fan of tri-types either, and reading the Enneagram books (and all the tossing out of tri-typing) helped me abandon any time-wasting in that area.

Chestnut's book, however, nailed it for me on Type 5, sub-type "counter-type," (oddly named Confidence; not by her, however--it's Naranjo's term for a sexual Five).

Hell, after that, I didn't even need the 6 for the "wing" but it's common to have at least "one" of those, so I have, "for now."


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

BranchMonkey said:


> @charlie.elliot
> 
> I'm no fan of tri-types either, and reading the Enneagram books (and all the tossing out of tri-typing) helped me abandon any time-wasting in that area.
> 
> ...


Exactly... I guess it's not that I necessarily think that tritypes don't exist -- how could I know? Its just that I don't care. I think it's a waste of time. You could spend your entire life unpacking and wrestling with your core type and still not get to the bottom of it. On the flip side, if you succeed in truly transcending the limitations of your core type, you've done a damn good job. You don't have to then go on and worry about 2 other types! 

Tritype theory, to me, makes the Enneagram seem more like astrology or some other kind of pseudoscience that is maybe 20% real and 80% imagination, over-identification, and confirmation bias. (well, I don't think astrology is any % real but you get my point). Most of us here are Intuitive types and it's easy to let our imaginations run wild. But we need a reality check and remember that the Enneagram is not proven by science, and our psyches aren't systems that can be analyzed and described in precise terms (remember that biology is by far the most complicated science, and that's what we are-- biology). personally I think it's possible the Enneagram is full of error, but I don't really care because it's a tool for self-growth, and a completely amazing tool, and at its heart, it's got something right. That doesn't mean that every little detail is correct or that it can describe our psyches in precise detail like --> 8w7 5w4 3w2 sx/so/sp.

Oops I said I wouldn't get into it :laughing: damn.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@charlie.elliot

I like when someone--this time it's you--writes how I think, so I don't have to; glad you got into it at least one more time. ✍(◔◡◔)

ADDITION: I like it so much I'm going to blog it. I usually just blog my own writing.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

BranchMonkey said:


> @charlie.elliot
> 
> I like when someone--this time it's you--writes how I think, so I don't have to; glad you got into it at least one more time. ✍(◔◡◔)
> 
> ADDITION: I like it so much I'm going to blog it. I usually just blog my own writing.


Aw thank you that made my day!

Is your blog about the Enneagram?


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@charlie.elliot

Yup. Exactly as you wrote it but I separated the text into paragraphs as I do for my own writing--remembering most people use SmartPhones and iPads and such; I use a laptop exclusively so I can read more text line after line without eye strain than a lot of people can.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

@Way Farer

As you can see from the above posters, not everyone likes/uses tritype theory. Lots of us ultimately decide against it. If you decide to (eventually) find your tritype, cool. If you decide you'd rather not, no one will be on your case about it. Occasionally, there are threads about the merits of tritype theory, where you can find more opinions and perspectives beyond just the founders of the theory.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

periwinklepromise said:


> T. I don't know if any of the Enneagram expert pillars have said anything about it though.


There are hints here and there, and a few straight up comments that many don't understand how tritype adds significant value.

For me, integration and disintegration are FAR more meaningful and helpful.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Tritype is more fun though
One type gets boring haha)


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

What principled reasons make wings a less controversial concept than tritypes, other than tradition? The apparent distinction to me is that wings are more empirical (these types are adjacent on the symbol because they're similar) and tritypes are more theoretical (take one fixation from each of three centres). Obviously, wing theory (followed by instinctual subtypes) appeals more to type minimalists.

I mean, to really play the Devil's advocate, you could suggest swapping the Six and Nine points (or any other reasonable pair). You could have 5w9 (the Albert Einstein) and 6w1 (the Token SJ Stereotype). They seem like perfectly plausible types for a human to have, and the only reason why Enneagram practitioners haven't met many 5w9s or 6w1s might be that they weren't looking for them. (Edit: Even the lines of connection make some sense - maybe Nines could disintegrate to Three by burying themselves in mindless tasks and losing touch with their true selves.)

Why not, then? Well, you can say they're in different centres and point to the difference between fear and anger types, but then you're appealing to the same basis as tritypes. But differently! Couldn't a naive observer also say that strategies within the same centre, like Three and Four or Eight and Nine, should be mutually-exclusive, instead of potentially doubling up on them? And if you are going to double up on them, why not allow any order within each centre, like 7w5 (the ENTP Stereotype) or 1w8 (the Spanish Inquisition)?

I can think of objections to those proposals as well, but the point is that it's not obvious to a naive observer that wings are the most minimalist system of subtypes; if anything, that honour should belong to the instincts. I am, however, starting with the personality types as commonly-understood and not with the esoteric symbol, so I am not saying this within the psychospiritual tradition.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm gonna try really hard not to be a dick, and I don't wanna fight anyone on this, so miss me with that shit, but I will say that this:



Manuscript said:


> I am, however, starting with the personality types as commonly-understood and not with the esoteric symbol, so I am not saying this within the psychospiritual tradition.


clears up any conflict or confusion right away. I do engage with the enneagram in a psychospiritual sense, so I'm most likely going to disagree with people who don't. C'est la vie.

That said, I really enjoyed your titles for the weird wing prototypes. You should totally start a different thread and include more.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Basic and fast way.-----------------

The theory of trityping comes from the basic theory of the centres.
As already told:
Heart - Way of lead with shame.
Head - Way of lead with fear.
Body - Way of lead with anger.
Each triad has a way of leading with each centre.
These ways are:
Externalizing - Pushing the centre towards the external word. [2,5,8]
Repressing/defeating - Making yourself to be over the centre. [3,6,9]
Internalizing - Knowing you centre and using it but not making it external. [4,7,1]

Having only one type means that you only can deal with one of these things, can you imagine?
I'm a 5, so, that means I only can lead with fears. And now, what do I do with shame and anger?

So, for every person, there must be a way of leading with each centre, you have one different for each one of these.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Psyche Aqua said:


> Basic and fast way.-----------------
> 
> The theory of trityping comes from the basic theory of the centres.
> As already told:
> ...


fascinating. You and I have a fundamental huge disconnect in how we view Enneagram. To me, you view enneagram as a way of interacting, or processing, the world. You view it as a way of receiving information, and making decisions.

To me, you look at enneagram as a mild variation of MBTI.

And, now I see for you tritype as being valid. 

but my view of enneagram is fundamentally, core, deeply different than MBTI.

cool stuff.

thanks!


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

The Fauvres actually have a youtube channel devoted to the Enneagram and Tritypes: Click.

Here's the first video in the series:


----------



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

So ... tritypes are a triple number enneatype including a head type, heart type, and gut type. Tritypes are controversial and might not even exist.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Way Farer said:


> So ... tritypes are a triple number enneatype including a head type, heart type, and gut type. Tritypes are controversial and might not even exist.


...Yep!

But if you like the theory, go ahead and have fun with it. And even if you go along with it and later decide/discover that tritype "doesn't exist", you'll probably still have learned some things about yourself.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm an 8w7 Sx ENTP.

As an 8, I disintegrate to 5. That is pretty obvious to me. I'm COMFORTABLE as a 5. I have math and physics degrees, and I spend a lot of time on sites like this one, 5 things.

My tritype would be 853. 3 is EASY EASY EASY for me. Competent is a big deal. 1, 4,6,9 I have little connection with.

And I looked at integration from 8 to 2, and I didn't see it for a while. 2 is weak, and love, and all that romancy stuff.

But then I looked DEEPER at 2. And thought about my rescuing misfits, and helping the vulnerable, and trying to learn to be kinder, and do something meaningful with my life. 

And I reallyi kind of suck at 2, but I kind of want to get better at it.

So, yes, tri type was an easy thing. But the easy things are not what enneagram is about. Enneagram is about the shit we hide from ourseives, and the excuses, and "coping mechanisms" and deep ideals and motivations which are not always easy for us to see in ourselves.

so for me, tri type makes enneagram "shallow", and to me, there is value in looking deeper.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> fascinating. You and I have a fundamental huge disconnect in how we view Enneagram. To me, you view enneagram as a way of interacting, or processing, the world. You view it as a way of receiving information, and making decisions.
> 
> To me, you look at enneagram as a mild variation of MBTI.
> 
> ...


But how could those two things be totally separate? Seems like how you interact/process the world would directly feed into how you make decisions and take action in the world, and vice versa. Doesn't mean everyone follows the same pattern (i.e. it is possible to have many different ennea/MB combos), but just that the two realms are intimately related. I think _both_ the Enneagram and MB must deal with _both_ realms, in one way or another, because you can't partition off parts of the psyche, every part of it is related to every other part of it.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

charlie.elliot said:


> But how could those two things be totally separate? Seems like how you interact/process the world would directly feed into how you make decisions and take action in the world, and vice versa. Doesn't mean everyone follows the same pattern (i.e. it is possible to have many different ennea/MB combos), but just that the two realms are intimately related. I think _both_ the Enneagram and MB must deal with _both_ realms, in one way or another, because you can't partition off parts of the psyche, every part of it is related to every other part of it.



sure. but the level of how it works is different.

MBTI to me is a more shallow, easier to understand level. Understanding the difference between an INTJ and and ESFP you can SEE the difference when you meet them. And yes, how they make decisions and take in information is part of it.

Enneagram is a LOT deeper to me. The fact I have troubles with vulnerability is pretty obvious to others who know me, but it took me learning the tool, learning about 8, and then looking inward for me to see the inner walls. 

MBTI is how I process and obtain information. Enneagram is WHY I react, and WHY I do make the decisions I do. Very very different things.

FWIW, almost everyone agrees any mbti can be any enneagram, and vice versa. Yes, statistically there is some correlation between mbti and enneagram types, but it isn't causal.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> sure. but the level of how it works is different.
> 
> MBTI to me is a more shallow, easier to understand level. Understanding the difference between an INTJ and and ESFP you can SEE the difference when you meet them. And yes, how they make decisions and take in information is part of it.
> 
> ...


Agree.



> *FWIW, almost everyone agrees any mbti can be any enneagram, and vice versa*. Yes, statistically there is some correlation between mbti and enneagram types, but it isn't causal.


Really?? Glad to hear it, lol. Though I did encounter *quite* a bit of opposition the first time I said I thought my mom could be a ESFJ type 5.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

For me it was way easier to figure MBTI type, while Enneagram is still a work in progress as new stuff can appear while I keep digging. Socionics actually helped me more than MBTI as it at least explains intertype and why I had issues communicating with some people and with others it was too easy to get their point without distortions.

Tritype has the issue of being too vague and relying on it makes actually harder to figure out the key issues of your core. It can explain some differences, but it's a lesser influence over core type so it's not worth investing much time on it.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

charlie.elliot said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? Glad to hear it, lol. Though I did encounter *quite* a bit of opposition the first time I said I thought my mom could be a ESFJ type 5.


she can absolutely be an esfj 5. not the most common esfj, but certainly valid.


----------

